# Dogs at Local Rescue



## Stay'n'Sit (Sep 22, 2009)

Thought I'd just share some pics of some of the current dogs at my local rescue.

This is Jake









This is the SMASHING Ozzy[one of the hundreds of pics I have of him!! :blushing:]









This is KasierBoy









This is Jackers Crackers









This is Karl









And this is Stormy girl


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah bless they all need a very specail home....love jackers crackers so sweet.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

I love them all, but Ozzy - oh my word, what a cutie! How old is he?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Ozzy looks absolutely stunning, they all do but he certainly looks like he takes a good photo! Fantastic photos, bless them they will all have a home. I also like the look of Storm :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

There are some cracking looking dogs there! lets hope they do not have to wait to long to get the homes they so deserve.
And for those of you who think that some of us are sometimes too vocal regarding irresponsible breeding!!
Here from my point of view is one of the main reasons!
DT


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oooooh, they are all lovely, especially Kaiser Boy, if he had big tan eyebrow spots he would be my dog's twin


----------



## Stay'n'Sit (Sep 22, 2009)

Ozzy - he is most definatley a photogenic lad, I have a whole album full of pics of him, he's meant to be infront of a camera, I swear. He is the smashingest lad you'll ever clap eyes on and every dog walker wants to walk out of there with him. He's about 3 1/2 - 4years old.

All these guys are unfortunatley long termers and/or returney's - pretty damn sad :-(

I can paint Kaiser some eyebrows if you wish, he won't mind!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ozzie is amaaaaaazing!!!!

so is karl


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

THanks for sharing, I hope they find their special homes soon


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Stay'n'Sit said:


> Ozzy - he is most definatley a photogenic lad, I have a whole album full of pics of him, he's meant to be infront of a camera, I swear. He is the smashingest lad you'll ever clap eyes on and every dog walker wants to walk out of there with him. He's about 3 1/2 - 4years old.
> 
> All these guys are unfortunatley long termers and/or returney's - pretty damn sad :-(
> 
> I can paint Kaiser some eyebrows if you wish, he won't mind!


Why does Ozzy keep getting returned

I have always wanted to rescue springers. I have 2 myself and love them to bits. I wanted to rescue the older ones that basically no one wants and in stead of them dying in a kennel wanted them to have a happy time here but we are always told no as we have 6 dogs


----------



## Stay'n'Sit (Sep 22, 2009)

This rescue has a non-destruct policy  no-one is dying in a kennel on this end 
Ozzy's been returned once, Kaiser returned once, Jake returned once, and Jack returned once. The rest it's their first[and hopefully last!!!] time, but they been there for a while :'(

Karl is a stunner, with a gorgeous long fluffy tail!

Spaniel mad, there are a huge amount of rescues that don't care how many dogs you have already......Maybe give this rescue a ring? Ozzy needs a Springer/Spaniel experienced home, and they're only in Bucks!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Stay'n'Sit said:


> This rescue has a non-destruct policy  no-one is dying in a kennel on this end
> Ozzy's been returned once, Kaiser returned once, Jake returned once, and Jack returned once. The rest it's their first[and hopefully last!!!] time, but they been there for a while :'(
> 
> Karl is a stunner, with a gorgeous long fluffy tail!
> ...


i was raised with springers and i have 2 springers and 2 cockers, as well as 2 retrievers so you could say i have experience

Thanx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> i was raised with springers and i have 2 springers and 2 cockers, as well as 2 retrievers so you could say i have experience
> 
> Thanx


ohhhh i hope ozzy finds a home with you he will be so loved


----------



## Stay'n'Sit (Sep 22, 2009)

That's more than enough experience, Spaniel Mad......


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

With photo's that good it might worth asking the rescue if they mind if you post the dogs details on the dogs needing homes section on here? Even if you just put a few background details and how people can contact the rescue if they are interested? They are excellent pictures of beautiful dogs.


----------



## Stay'n'Sit (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you JSR, My pictures are used for the dog's details on the rescue's on website.
I'm not sure if they'll have a problem with me posting on here though, so will need to check.

Will do so next week as I'm off working until then. Cheers


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

i have to say they all look in beautiful condition and very very happy,well done to all concerned,lets hope they find loving homes soon


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

All very beautiful I hope that they find new homes very soon.

Ozzy is also very very photogenic.


----------



## Stay'n'Sit (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Tiddlypup, glad you approve of the condition - I guess it proves that not all rescues that use kennels are bad. These dogs[and many many more in many other rescues] are very well cared for. And also very lucky we now[she used to pop in when was needed, but] have an on-site groomer. Volunteers and staff alike take very good care of the dogs, and genuinley treat them like our own[well I know several walkers that do]

The other night we had serious talks about Ozzy and bringing him home, but it's not fair on our cats - nor him, cos when I'm working it'll be hard for my mum to come home and let him out at lunchtime, however, the annoying thing is, that when I'm not working - I'm at home all day everyda, and are otherwise perfect.
I cannot express how much I love that dog, literally as if we already owned him!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

These are beautiful dogs. I hope they all find homes soon!


----------

